
Perf.fail – Do, learn, fail forward - tilt
http://perf.fail/
======
igrigorik
Have a favorite perf fail story? Share it at:
[http://perf.fail/submit](http://perf.fail/submit) ... Let's fail forward
together! :)

------
simcop2387
It'd be awesome if you add some way to discover the rss feed for the site too,
[http://perf.fail/rss](http://perf.fail/rss)

~~~
Shamiq
doesn't this work for you?
[http://perf.fail/rss.xml](http://perf.fail/rss.xml)

------
ck2
Being oldschool it is really weird to see .fail and .rocks TLDs.

A decade ago people were laughing at the idea of free alternate DNS roots but
now icann just rakes in the money from the same idea instead
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alternative_DNS_root#List_of_al...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alternative_DNS_root#List_of_alternative_roots)

------
dlien
I like it. It took me a few minutes to figure out that it wasn't just one
person's blog though. I like the idea though

------
nchelluri
I like this site, and if I can remember I'll visit when there's more content.
Bit shallow right now.

------
_random_
What is HNs opinion about new gTLDs?

~~~
computer
A friend told me their mailing software (or rather, domain registrar email
forwarding thing) wouldn't accept an email address with one of the new
extensions of more than 3 characters. So I'd be careful using it for serious
business for a while.

~~~
_random_
So tempting though, I hate cyber-squatters/abandoned homepages...

------
switch007
The CSS has a bug: .master-header { position: fixed; }

------
daniel-cussen
This is cool, but I was hoping it was stories of little-known startup
failures. That I would find really interesting; I'd even pay for it, if there
were enough stories available.

